# 99 Beetle 2.0 Oil Pressure Switch light On and beeping



## 2001gtiglx (Oct 12, 2000)

Like the topic says the light just came and and it is beeeping over 2000 rpm. Oil is clean and full and engine is running quietly. Should I replace the oil pressurre switch? Or? Any advice is appreciated


----------



## jamesr88 (Oct 9, 2007)

mine is doing the same thing ui would like to know too


----------



## 2001gtiglx (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (jamesr88)*

I just replaced my oil pressure switch and it did the trick. Very easy to replace. G/L with yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

